# AVG found something...



## jgoff14

C:\Windows\SysWOW64\pbsvc.exe ===> The file is signed with a broken digital signature, issued by: Even Balance. Looks like punkbuster something or other but I don't have/use PB... Delete or not?


----------



## Quiltface

yeah it sounds like punkbuster... try upgrading your punkbuster.  I wouldnt delete it if you use it.  I hate that about AVG, always flagging files like that.

upgrade here 
http://www.evenbalance.com/


----------

